# K&N cone filter and piping.



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

From what I remember, this has never been clarified. While it is said that warmer air is better for a Diesel and combustion, I don't believe there is any in-depth proof. I don't own a Diesel so I can't test this out myself.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

A diesel uses compression and heat to ignite its fuel, so I suspect a hot air intake would not have any negative effect.

I've been thinking even my 1.4T would benefit from a K&N short ram in the winter time, so Instead of sucking -20F outside air once the engine starts to warm should be getting air 50F+ or higher. Think this would help with warmup times slightly but more so help maintain heat I have already made(currently I loose heat coasting down hills, in city driving or if the heater fan is maxed out at speed less than 75mph).


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

Cold air is more dense, providing a more complete burn, more power. You still want cooler air with a diesel.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

RascalMafia said:


> Cold air is more dense, providing a more complete burn, more power. You still want cooler air with a diesel.


 +1 That is why it is better to run a Diesel with a intercooler.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Interesting... I mean it makes sense.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

hot air is a negative for a diesel cold air is way better you need to cool the intake temps


----------

